# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä - toukokuu 2017

## J_J

Lieneekö tänään sähköbussivapaa liikennöintipäivä linjalla 2? Ei ainakaan voi valittaa, että olisi linjalla yksitoikkoista seurattavaa  :Smile:

----------


## mikkokoo

TKL #15 linjalla 31.

----------


## killerpop

Nyssen avoimessa datassa, jota pääsee helposti seuraamaan vaikkapa siitä jalostetuilla palveluilla kuten http://pasi.bl.ee/businfo#/ näytti tänään 13.5. liikkuvan mystinen "ppoy_PP12", joka livenä oli TKL:n sähkö-Solaris #15.

Poikkeava kalustotunnus, jossa vielä liikennöitsijän perässä oy, pistää väkisinkin spekuloimaan, yhtiöitetäänkö sähköbussitoiminta omaksi osakeyhtiökseen, vai miksiköhän auton laitteet oli nyt muuttuneet vallan muuksi...

----------


## jopperi

15.5.
Tkl #41/37

----------


## Elias

24.5.

TKL #72/2

----------


## kalle.

> 24.5.
> 
> TKL #72/2


 ja TKL 80 @ tilausajo samana päivänä.

----------


## Koivane

> 24.5.
> 
> TKL #72/2


Hallin pihassa vielä #73, #74 ja #75.

----------


## Koivane

25.5
TKL: #73/37

----------


## killerpop

26.5.

TKL #74/6 (BUO-974)

----------


## Rattivaunu

27.5.

TKL #72/14, #73/37, #74/5

----------


## killerpop

Avoimessa datassa ei näkynyt lainkaan linjan 37 xx:25 lähtöjä kääntöpaikoiltaan tänään 28.5., joten arvaus meni nappiin.
TKL #74/37, #72/37

----------

